# New enclosure



## MatE (Aug 9, 2015)

My pygmies needed a new home,so ive had a go at making another enclosure.
I bought a hotwire of fleabay and tried my hand at shaping.You can pretty much make any shape you like.Its not finished yet ive got the final coat and colour to add.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice enclosure @MatE!
I love the custom background, it looks spectacular!
Your beardies/monitors (whatever the pygmies may be ) will definitely enjoy their new home. Are you adding any other decors to the enclosure (Hides, sticks etc) or will it stay like that? Either way, impressive build and a cool way to make it as well, hopefully you could provide pics of you making it/ a tutorial because it sounds interesting.

Bredli


----------



## MatE (Aug 9, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> Nice enclosure @MatE!
> I love the custom background, it looks spectacular!
> Your beardies/monitors (whatever the pygmies may be [emoji14]) will definitely enjoy their new home. Are you adding any other decors to the enclosure (Hides, sticks etc) or will it stay like that? Either way, impressive build and a cool way to make it as well, hopefully you could provide pics of you making it/ a tutorial because it sounds interesting.
> 
> Bredli


Thanks sorry i should have said pythons lol.Ill have to take a raincheck on the tutorial,im planning on building another enclosure for my female bredli so ill do a full tutorial on that.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wokka (Aug 9, 2015)

i am interested in your hot wire experiences, as I often have to cut styrene packers when shipping. What sort did you end up with?


----------



## MatE (Aug 9, 2015)

Wokka said:


> i am interested in your hot wire experiences, as I often have to cut styrene packers when shipping. What sort did you end up with?


I ended up with one of these.You would probably want to use the straight cut?Its not the fastest thing as its only drawing 6amps.If you want something that will tare through foam like butter you will need something that has an adjustable voltage.You can build a DIY model,which is what i was using when cutting up foam blanks at my last job.
http://m.arthousedirect.com.au/?url...products/featured-products/hot-wire.aspx#2694


----------



## Spikeee (Aug 9, 2015)

Awesome.

Its more satisfying to build it yourself compared to buying backgrounds.


----------



## MatE (Aug 10, 2015)

I was after some clear water based finish and found this.Works out $54 including shipping for 5liters.
http://www.basecoatings.com.au/paving-paint-clear-402/


----------



## MatE (Aug 10, 2015)

Came home after work and gave it another coat of grout.But I added some red oxide which come from masters hardware.It comes in small tubs for $7-8 depending on colour.So I bought a few colours.I'll wait a day or so to dry and than add some highlights with the other colours to add depth.


----------



## CaitlinK (Aug 12, 2015)

WOW! Great!


----------



## MatE (Aug 17, 2015)

Ive added the final colour and covered it with clear.Im using a GU10 fitting with a 50w globe.Which gives a nice hot spot on one end.


----------

